# If you were 19 again...



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

If I could do it all again at 19, I'd get a skiff and go to the Florida Keys. But I'd be back. 
Now I just want to live in Traverse City.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

The smokey mountains are great for for fly fishing. Creeks and rivers everywhere and they're all full of trout! Lots of women in the tourist towns around the mountains. The creeks and rivers don't get any steel or salmon though and that kinda killed it for me, makes trout fishing grow old. Oh yeah, TONS OF SNAKES! But I tell ya what it is a blast finding a no name creek on the side of a mountain, hiking up it climbing waterfalls, then ya catch a trout that seems way to big to be in that little creek. Priceless!


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Being around that age myself, that seems like the opportunity of a lifetime to be able to choose where you wanna live. I sure do love michigan and a couple weekends a month visit the great up north, whether it be to hit the pm, grouse hunt, or some other great adventure. However, I have also been to missoula, mt and other places in montana 3 times, and its incredible,truly is the last best place. Talk about feeling like a pioneer, when you hike 5 miles into a stream through mountains and experience some of the best fishing of your life. Theres always more to discover, and 1/9 the people to run into. Missoula is a great city as well.

However, I always have dreamed of living in baldwin and steelhead fishing/grouse hunting every day of the fall/winter....But then I think about living in baldwin michigan and to be honest it doesnt seem all that great. I guess its just personal preference.


----------



## Hybrid-Outdoors (Jul 28, 2014)

My fiancé and I were just faced with this situation. We are 27 and from GR. She is graduating from med school in May and the weekend after we are getting married. She had to apply for residencies and two of the places she applied to was the hospital in Missoula and the hospital in Traverse. I have a good friend that lives in Bozeman and works for Simms so we took a trip during her interview and spent time in Missoula and Bozeman two weeks ago. It looked like and was confirmed that a lot of those rivers are froze over all winter, November through March. I was also just in MT this Sept. bowhunting for elk. I totally get the draw to move west and maybe someday we will, but right now, we decided to move to Traverse. We have great friends in Michigan, multiple properties to hunt in the Wellston to Traverse areas, and great knowledge of the rivers. I don't trout fish much but I get how I could end up missing fall steelhead and summer salmon. But to the original question, if I were 19 and could live anywhere in Michigan it'd be somewhere near Baldwin or Wellston. If it was anywhere in the U.S. I'd move out west to Missoula, Bozeman, or Boise. I started traveling full time for work at 19 and those are some lonely days on the road until you get established. Although nowadays, 19 years olds have their faces so buried in their phones I don't know if they would miss friends and family like I did.


----------

